# Headed to Emerald Isle in June



## Dave11 (Feb 15, 2015)

We are renting a large house for the whole extended family in mid-June on Emerald Isle. How is surf fishing this time of year? We will be about a mile from Bouge Pier, is the pier better than the surf? We are also interested in booking a charter, either near shore or offshore if anyone could recommend a good charter boat/captain.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

The surf fishing there that time of the year is frustrating. Lol, too many people, and not many fish, there may be pompano. Off shore should be a good bet.


----------



## OldBen (Oct 11, 2014)

Dave, I fished Emerald Isle last May week before Memorial Day. Fished the pier the first day and caught blues (12 inch range) mullet and small pomps.Fished the surf to the right of the pier the next 3 days, (about 200 yards down, less people)Caught 3 slot pups plus 2 smalls and 1 29 incher (all released) 1 slot black drum and several small blacks (released) quit counting the blues and small pomps. Couldn't find sand fleas so I was using fresh shrimp and fresh cut bait.Most fish were caught 2 hrs either side of high tide. Good luck.(I might even be there around that time)


----------



## Dave11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the information. Looking foreward to vacation, catching fish would just add to it. Looks like you need to go to Atlantic Beach or Morehead City for charters. Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## monarchwr (Mar 11, 2009)

we have a place in EI and surf fish about every when'd the key fresh bait go to sound side near boat docks throw cast net for mullet and shrimp use a fireball bluefish rig or mullet rig and catch all the blues u want get shrimp and u can catch whiting pompano spot drum ect. It's a blast and a great time of the yr to fish. Bogueinletpier inlet pier is there too and that time of year the Spanish is hot as well as the blues on gotcha plugs red head white body need anything else let me know always there


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

I love fishing EI during that time. Fish early or late to avoid the crowds. Hopefully the tides work well with your week. 
If wanting to fish from the surf be mobile, find sand fleas, then find nice structure near where you found the fleas. Once the bite stops try something different. i.e. Location or time. All the fish in the photos below were caught at E.I. Around Memorial Day or shortly after in June using hand tied fluorocarbon rigs, sand fleas, light weights(2 or 3 oz), and no further then 10 to 20 Yards from shore. Good luck.


----------



## Dave11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the information. Was curious if fishing the sound side would be good. Will give that a shot as well as using live bait off the beach. Will search out some structure along the beach. I figured the beach may get crowded. My plan is to get out early each day, hoping the tides cooperate.


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

I went out on two gulf stream charters last year out of Morehead - O Lucky Me and Sensation. I would recommend both although if I had to pick one, I'd go with Sensation because I like the fact that I can book a charter online.


----------



## Dave11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Fesster, I will look at both of them.


----------

